# Lisp



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hiya,

Not sure if this is the right place to post or if you will know the answer to this one.

My 2 1/2 yr old has quite a pronounced lisp. She has always had it. It is adorably cute at the moment but I dare say it wont be quite of endeering when she is 40. 

Is a lisp something that they all do at this age  or is it something I should try and discourage or isnt there anything anyone can do?

Any pointers would be great

Thanks
CG


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

speak to your health visitor, she should have some info on this, also find out when they will refer to speech therapy in your area and if it doesnt improve push for it, tho it may not be till school age. many kids do lisp for a bit so may be nothing but like u say cute at 4, not 40!


----------

